# Food drop at KFGO Friday 7:00-5:00



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

There will be a food drive Friday at KFGO.The food is going to be delivered to food pantries to help families affected by the drought.Please drop something off on your way out of town.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Thanks for the heads up DK, I'll give this a bump.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

I will be in Fargo on Thursday. Where is the KFGO studios? Also I assume money will also be accepted.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

zogman The KFGO main office is 1020 25 st. south Fargo. good luck


----------

